# Wonder Woman: Filmkritik zur Action-Orgie mit Gal Gadot und Chris Pine



## CarolaHo (9. Juni 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Wonder Woman: Filmkritik zur Action-Orgie mit Gal Gadot und Chris Pine* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Wonder Woman: Filmkritik zur Action-Orgie mit Gal Gadot und Chris Pine*


----------



## MichaelG (9. Juni 2017)

Wieder mal der böse Deutsche und sogar real benannte Deutsche. Ludendorff (General im 1. WK).

Typisch Ami.


----------



## Phone (9. Juni 2017)

Frage mich gerade mit was ihr verglichen hättet wenn es kein "Thor / CA "geben würde ?
Unvoreingenommen geht hier wohl keiner mehr in einen Film und bewertet für sich selbst sondern nur was die anderen machen und sagen...


----------



## NukeyCooler (10. Juni 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wieder mal der böse Deutsche und sogar real benannte Deutsche. Ludendorff (General im 1. WK).
> 
> Typisch Ami.



Hauptsache gutes Spiel, nicht? Aber ich habe ein komisches Gefühl es wird eben nicht so sein. Hmm.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (10. Juni 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wieder mal der böse Deutsche und sogar real benannte Deutsche. Ludendorff (General im 1. WK).
> Typisch Ami.


Klar, Selbstkritik ist dort zumeist ein Fremdwort.

Die Deutschen machen halt das was sie anpacken gleich richtig, sogar als ultimative Bösewichte.
Dabei aber natürlich nicht ultimativ genug, ansonsten würden sie ja triumphieren!


----------



## MichaelG (10. Juni 2017)

NukeyCooler schrieb:


> Hauptsache gutes Spiel, nicht? Aber ich habe ein komisches Gefühl es wird eben nicht so sein. Hmm.



Spiel ? Meinst wohl eher Film. Und ja ich habe Bedenken. Die Schwemme an Comicverfilmungen wird mir echt zu viel.


----------



## NukeyCooler (10. Juni 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Spiel ? Meinst wohl eher Film. Und ja ich habe Bedenken. Die Schwemme an Comicverfilmungen wird mir echt zu viel.



Nene, falscher Thread.


----------



## MichaelG (11. Juni 2017)

Wonder Woman ist doch eine DC-Verfilmung und gehört zum Batman-Universum. Ergo schon richtig. Und im Titel gehts auch um die Verfilmung einer  Wonder Woman Story.


----------



## Hoaxwars (27. Juni 2017)

Fand den Film gut, jedenfalls besser als SQ, DoJ und MoS.



MichaelG schrieb:


> Wieder mal der böse Deutsche und sogar real benannte Deutsche. Ludendorff (General im 1. WK).
> 
> Typisch Ami.



Naja, man kann es verstehen das es manchmal einen auf den Senkel geht aber man darf nicht vergessen wann die Comics enstanden und damals gehörten Comics mit zur Puplikumsbeeinflussung. Das gleiche eben wie bei Cpt. America.

Normalerweise ist Wonder Woman auch im WW II angesiedelt. Warum die das auf den ersten WWI im Film umgeändert haben weiss ich nicht. Vielleicht wegen Cpt. America.  Einige Szenen selber haben starll an Cpt. erinnert, sowie auch DoJ. 

Was mir stark an den anderen DC Filmen aufgefallen ist, sind die gefühlt endlos langweiligen Dialogszenen. Die sind auch, wenn nicht so stark und schlimm wie in den anderen DC Filmen, doch noch in WW vorhanden.  Naja, der Soundtrack ist sau geil. 

Aber dem aufmerksamen Zuschauer ist ja aufgefallen das im Film eben  nicht von den bösen Deutschen die Rede war.   ^^


----------

